# Syngenta To Take A Continent To Court TO Upend Pesticide Ban



## jeffnmo (Mar 16, 2013)

Did anyone really expect less. When a company has a threat to their bottom line they often have to file suit. Thanks for the update Dawg.


----------



## Mr. Buzzy Bee (May 22, 2013)

Thanks Dawg for letting all know about this. Hope all goes well with Europe and they will not give up to the fight.


----------

